# uvesafb blank screen on startup

## F-0_ICE

as the topic says. i have been though many threads and the docs

after logging in blindly i get this info from dmesg

```

dmesg | grep fb

pnp: 00:0a: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

uvesafb: (C) 1988-2003, ATI Technologies Inc. RV41001.00, RV41001.00, 01.00, OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS(C) 1988-2003, ATI Technologies Inc. RV41001.00, VBE v3.0

uvesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers

uvesafb: monitor limits: vf = 76 Hz, hf = 83 kHz, clk = 140 MHz

uvesafb: scrolling: redraw

uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x34f, err=0). Trying again with default timings.

uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x34f, err=0). Trying again with default timings.

uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x34f, err=0). Trying again with default timings.

uvesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xffffc20010680000, using 16384k, total 16384k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x34f, err=0). Trying again with default timings.

```

my grub line:

```
kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.23-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/sda3 video=uvesafb:1280x1024-32@60,mtrr:3,ywrap
```

i have done several different edits to this e.g. 1024x768 and removing everything from the @ onward.  nothing gives a change

the last info is relevant parts of my kernel config:

```

# General setup

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs"

# Graphics support

# Display device support

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

# Console display driver support

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y
```

kernel version is 2.6.23-r9

TIA

----------

## jfp

Have you tried adding

```

console=tty1

```

to your grub line?

----------

## F-0_ICE

thanks for the reply.

just did that with no change.

for better clarification of the problem my monitor say its going to sleep and does just that from the start.

this may or may not change the nature of the problem but more info is better.

EDIT3: i tested 2.6.24-r5 and the issue remains. i am not going to bother with 2.6.25 since it is still new and ati-drivers won't build on it apparently.

----------

## jfp

I am using tuxonice-sources-2.6.24-r5, but for this issue it is the same as gentoo sources. 

My video card is nvidia and I am using the non-kernel drivers.

In your original post you don't show CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y . I assume you have it set, but just didn't include it. In any case, it needs to be set.

I also assume that you really *do* have v86d installed. That is also required.

Here are the chunks of my .config that seem relevant.

```

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs"

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_ROOT_UID=0

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_ROOT_GID=0

...

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HECUBA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CORGI=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

#

# Display device support

#

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

#

# Display hardware drivers

#

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=256

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

....

```

----------

## Perfect_P

same Problem here. Monitors falls asleep when booting with an uvesafb-enabled-kernel. I'm running an x86-64 linux with an ATI X800 Graficcard. On an previsous 32bit Installation, uvesafb runned perfect. Perhaps the problem is 64bit and ati specific.

Here's the dmesg output, when logging in blindly (kernelsettings are just the same like jfps):

 *Quote:*   

> Linux agpgart interface v0.102
> 
> uvesafb: (C) 1988-2003, ATI Technologies Inc. R43001.00, R43001.00, 01.00, OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS(C) 1988-2003, ATI Technologies Inc. R43001.00, VBE v3.0
> 
> uvesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers
> ...

 

----------

## F-0_ICE

 *jfp wrote:*   

> I am using tuxonice-sources-2.6.24-r5, but for this issue it is the same as gentoo sources. 
> 
> My video card is nvidia and I am using the non-kernel drivers.
> 
> In your original post you don't show CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y . I assume you have it set, but just didn't include it. In any case, it needs to be set.
> ...

 

well at least it isn't just an ati thing.

BTW i do have v86d installed and i also do have CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR enabled and in my post.

----------

## qeldroma

Don't sure, if it fits here, but my nvidia-card isn't any more registrated by the (old) vesafb-driver.

Since 2.6.24, i even have NO hint vor vesa or framebuffer in dmesg, as if i just hadn't compiled it!

Before (2.6.23) all worked like a charme, so it must be something with the huge amount of changes from 2.6.24 on upwards...?!

Did you all tried out the vesafb device?

----------

## jfp

It is definitely not just an "ATI thing". I use an nvidia board and also had this "login blindly" problem at one point. I also know that I was able to work through it pretty quickly - that is get things to where I no longer had the blank screen . Problem is I have no recollection of exactly what I did...

If I remember correctly: After boot I had a blank screen. I logged onto root "blindly" after which suddenly the text would display - until the next boot.

Here is my grub:

```

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 HDA6 SPLASH

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/hda6 vga=792 video=uvesafb:1024x768-16@76,mtrr:2,ywrap splash=silent,theme:Emergance console=tty1

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/new_fbsplash-Emergance-1024x768

```

[I think I found that without the 'vga=792" *either* my console text was really huge *or* I had the blank screen problem... In any case, it you decide to add the vga= to your grub line, you will need to figure out the correct value for your screen resolution.]

Also - I found this in my make.conf

```

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa fbdev"

```

And my USE flags

```

USE="aac accessibility amd apache2 apm arts automount bash-completion cairo

     cdrom dbus dvd dvdr dvdread fbcon fbcondecor fbdev firefox ftp

     glibc-omitfp grub gutenprint hal java ldap lm_sensors logitech-mouse mad

     mdnsresponder-compat mikmod mng musicbrainz nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg

     oracle pascal pdf php ppds samba server slp subversion svg swat syslog

     truetype vim-with-x visualization vorbis wxgtk1 x86emu xcomposite xine

     xml xvmc zeroconf -alsa -gnome"

```

----------

## F-0_ICE

just for an update i have installed v86d-0.1.4 but it hasn't changed anything sadly. i get the same dmesg output and before anyone asks i did rebuild the kernel. it doesn't work with my current 2.6.23 ver nor does it work with 2.6.24.

thats it for now.

----------

## Henry78

anybody got a solution in the meantime?

----------

## jfp

I found this in google http://www.nabble.com/uvesafb-fails-to-work-td16386071.html. It  is an interesting read.

<EDIT>

What I am reading is that both of the following must be true:

The resolution you've specified in grub.conf must be in "cat /sys/devices/platform/uvesafb.0/vbe_modes"

The theme you have selected must support that resolution

</EDIT>

----------

## Henry78

Solution here: As I got an ATI card, i tried to use radeonfb, which didn't work immediately. But if I compiled in vesafb, uvesafb and radeonfb, I get an uvesa framebuffer (which didn't work without radeonfb). Don't ask my why, but I tried all combinations (w. and w/o radeon, w w/o uvesa and w w/o vesa) and dmesg only shows uvesafb...

I'm kinda puzzled, but it works!

----------

## F-0_ICE

 *Henry78 wrote:*   

> Solution here: As I got an ATI card, i tried to use radeonfb, which didn't work immediately. But if I compiled in vesafb, uvesafb and radeonfb, I get an uvesa framebuffer (which didn't work without radeonfb). Don't ask my why, but I tried all combinations (w. and w/o radeon, w w/o uvesa and w w/o vesa) and dmesg only shows uvesafb...
> 
> I'm kinda puzzled, but it works!

 

doesn't work for me whats your grub line?

i have tried radeonfb countless times and all that dmesg ever showed was my kernel grub line in regards to fb even with the debug out enabled in kernel config.

@jfp i have checked /sys/devices/platform/uvesafb.0/vbe_modes and my LCDs native mode is listed (1280x1024-32)whether or not i specify a refresh rate

doesn't change anything.

----------

